# *** RBO Scores from 02-12-2017 ***



## passthru24 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks Everyone for coming out and supporting RBO, we are so blessed for all the support and fellowship from each of you. We had a Great turn out today with 146 shooters !!!! Thanks so much to all, and Hope everyone has safe travels to Foley and shoot great and Good Luck to Everyone !!!

Class / Name	2/12/2017	Score	12's
Open Money			
Corey Bryant		190	3
Brad Wheeler		189	4
Logan Wilson		187	3
Michael Barnes		185	2

Open Known			
Dustin Kerbow		216	8
Chris Cape		215	10
Walt Pittman		209	7
Clay Ledbetter		208	9
David Brown		206	6
Gerrall Wynn		202	8
James Taylor		198	5

Known Trophy			
David McSpadden		204	8
Carter Woodall		203	5
Adam Lockhart		200	4
Richard Marby		193	4
Dale Bloodworth		191	2
Hayley Taylor		190	3
John Morris		189	1
Robbie Lark		183	1
Patrick Sheets		176	1
Justin Davis		175	3
Amy Pittman		172	1
Matt Jennings		161	1
Lukas Corpe			

Open Trophy			
Lee Hulsey		196	7

Hunter			
Melvin Atha		198	2
Benny Ferrell		194	4
Alex Nuckolls		183	1
Lee johnson		182	4
Clements Barnes		178	2
Cole Smith		176	2
Craig Cato		173	1
Bob Anderson		164	1
Scotty Seals			
Kevin Bowlden			

Novice			
Trey Moore		212	7
Cole Moore		204	4
Joshua Adams		191	3
D. B. 		190	1
Kyle Pope		189	3
Raymond Pope		189	2
Drew Welborn		189	1
Chad Kirksey		187	2
Jonathan Faircloth		175	1

Traditional 			
Jameson Hart		80	
Brad Parmer		69	

Crossbow			
Robin East		196	5
Danny Morgan		194	5

Womens Hunter			
Beth Lark		177	1
Sarah Edwards		169	1
Stacy Hulsey		159	1
Rebekah Smith		152	0

High School			
Jacob Crumbley		208	5
Kimberly Peterson		140	1
Bianca Chruch		124	1
Briceson Dansby		115	

Sr. Eagle			
Blake Lowe		201	6
Jackson Tatum		195	6
Cole Frederick		185	2
Clay Ostrander		180	1
Joseph Nieto		178	4
Taylor Hulsey		135	1

Eagle			
Logan Taylor		177	4
Cade Frederick		169	2
Blaze Clinton 		165	1
Brooklyn Hulsey		158	2
Gavin Hart		148	1
Kevin Frederick		105	0

Jr. Eagle			
William Wheeler		182	2
Clayton Frederick		136	1
Ansley Nowling			

Fun Shooters			
Brian Dansby			
Blake Burger			
Mike Murray			
William Hanner			
Mike Webb			
Michelle Webb			
Rocky Reimer			
Lee Clinton			
Albert Morris			
Kim Waters			
Fish Waters			
Taylor Yates			
Ronny Thweatt			
Alex Scott			
Ed Talley			
Andrew Huddleston			
Chip Brown 			
Jackson Brown			
Owen Brown			
Alex Bishop			
Chase Baker			
Landon Osterholt			
Eddy Jamison			
Eddie Mathis			
Shawn Cornell			
Jerry Presley			
Robin Marie East			
Danny Morgan			
Kyla Frecnstra			
Levi Frecnstra			
RE Smith			
Ken Mosley			
Dwayne Ledford			
Brooke Ledford			
Eli Mitchell			
Krystal Vandersys			
Fran Kephart			
Marcia Waterson			
Jason Waterson			
Kyle Waterson			
Jon Jon Ingram			
Jim Robinson			
Tina Robinson			
Jacob Holcombe			
Rickie Buley III			
Kylen Buley			
Kristen Buley			
Rick Buley			
Alecia Searcy			
Kim Parrott			
Janice Davis			
Justin Davis			
Amanda Mulkey			
Sian Weekley			
Wesley Mulkey			
Scott Parrott			
Randy Davis			
Bobby Weekley			
Keenan Mulkey			
Melinda Hawk			
Kevin Hawk			
Narvie Nowling			
Teresa Nowling			
Kirsten Nowling			
Kayla Barnes			
Tyler Hale			
Chad Bolding			
Chuck Bolding			
Lee Taylor			
Ashely Taylor			
Benny Coker			
Flossie Coker			
Mark Cook


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Feb 12, 2017)

Enjoyed it as always!


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 12, 2017)

It was a hoot guys. Especially my brain shutdown on target 4. Figured I'd shoot fixed pins and school the young guns. Moved my slider to 30 and shot my 30 yd pin. X'ed it 10 yds hot. 
Should've been an x anyways for moving my slider. I guess I need a parent to watch after me.    ...I'll be baaaack !


----------



## Dnttrdonme (Feb 13, 2017)

Awesome as always cant wait to see yall again soon!!


----------

